# Oct '06 Photo Challenge - "Natural Light" - Sponsored by lensbabies.com



## TwistMyArm

Hey everyone,

I have a great challenge and some great news! First of all lensbabies.com is again sponsoring the October photo challenge. The winner of the October challenge will win a Lensbaby 2.0. Now for all those who didn't actually read the thread title the challenge theme for this month will be  "Natural Light". 

Thanks again to lensbabies.com. For all those who don't know what a Lensbaby is you can check it out here: http://www.lensbabies.com/

For all those who wish to participate please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is October 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB ("size on disk")
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion


.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

If there are any other questions regarding the challenge you can also check out the FAQs 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## thebeginning

EXCELLENT topic :thumbup:


----------



## Peanuts

Now this one is going to be a toughie to choose when all the photos are up.



Excellent


----------



## GoM

oooo sounds good

now, to actually get something worthy of sending in...hrrmm


----------



## oldnavy170

I would like to enter a challenge.........maybe this one maybe not....


----------



## kulakova

this one is a really tough one


----------



## chris82

Will the entered photos be shown here?Just to get an idea oif what some are aiming for


----------



## thebeginning

chris82 said:
			
		

> Will the entered photos be shown here?Just to get an idea oif what some are aiming for


no, they will be made in a new thread after this month in a thread similar to this one:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60738

that way we wont know who's photo is who's until afterwards.



As always, you can intepret the topic however you want.  But the closer it is to the topic the more likely you'll get votes.  So naturally an image for the topic 'NATURAL LIGHT' should be an image taken only with natural light (not with hotlights, strobes, or any kind of artificial lighting system).  that's not required but it's kind of implied.


----------



## chris82

Ahh!! I see.Ok cheers


----------



## zedin

Are you allowed to do any photoshoping other then just color correction and what not?  I have a couple of ideas and one involves a merging two photos.


----------



## midget patrol

Well. If i'm going to enter one of these, it'll be this one.


----------



## TwistMyArm

zedin said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to do any photoshoping other then just color correction and what not?  I have a couple of ideas and one involves a merging two photos.



We don't normally discriminate against PS at all. Photos are rarely excluded, especially based on the amount of ps that has been done. 
If you're at all concerned just send in your photo and we'll let you know if there are any concerns.


----------



## GreyArea

Just entered my first photo to the photo challange. He he, how exciting...


----------



## kulakova

GreyArea said:
			
		

> Just entered my first photo to the photo challange. He he, how exciting...


great :lmao:


----------



## GoM

Friggin..saw what i thought was a decent idea for it on the train ride home today, but my camera was packed in my luggage...at the other end of the train car...so alas


----------



## justphotos

what exactly qualifies the photo for the competition. does it just have to be a picture using only natural light?

and what do we have to do to enter the contest? just upload photos?


----------



## Peanuts

It is free for interpretation really.  People will generally vote regarding both adherence to the theme (Natural Light) in addition to more technical aspects (composition, exposure etc.)  If you want an idea of what this means, just go to the last contest that just finished yesterday 

To enter the contest send your picture (that matches all of the requirements) to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com


----------



## pamcakes

hi. i'm new to the site and i posted my first  pic for the october challenge last night. i think i messed up!!! oops...
anyway, i resubmitted it just now. hope it works! 
thanks, pam

oh, i didn't edit the pic and used just natural light.


----------



## Puscas

Hi, I am also new to the Photo Forum. And what better to way to get started here then to enter the photo challenge. Probably it is a bit too ambitious for a noob like me, but hey this could be fun!

Hope to spend a lot of time on this forum,

Pascal


----------



## Chase

Welcome guys! Just dive in, never know what may happen!


----------



## Mansi

something i'd love to try my hand at! 
thanks


----------



## ted_smith

I am equally unsure about entering being such a noob, but hey ho, gotta be in it to win it. Mine's submitted...fingers crossed


----------



## Chase

Good luck!


----------



## thebeginning

CarterSara said:
			
		

> THIS ONCE WAS SPAM


 
uhhh...am I REALLY tired or are those random words? :shock:


----------



## Dylan

CarterSara said:
			
		

> THIS ONCE WAS SPAM


 
It appears we have been spammed.


----------



## ngirly1991

hey, im pretty sure someone had already asked that but i was also wondering if i can use photoshop to make some changes?
and second, you said 150 kb only, so is there anyway to minimize a certain picture that i choose and not making it bigger...


----------



## kulakova

ngirly1991 said:
			
		

> hey, im pretty sure someone had already asked that but i was also wondering if i can use photoshop to make some changes?
> and second, you said 150 kb only, so is there anyway to minimize a certain picture that i choose and not making it bigger...


 
:lmao: IN fact I could DRAW something that i see it as natural light and shoot a photo of this drawing, but will it be more attractive than a real and pure photo? :greenpbl: 
So its your decision!

Mods, Am I right?


----------



## danshall

just a view first!


----------



## pixinymph

I'm looking forward to seeing the entries for this month's contest.


----------



## Elli

Sent my first photo in.  :blushing:


----------



## mythikal

I am in..........
i goin to take some photos today


----------



## uberben

i'm stoked about the photo I sent in.  Can't wait to see the other photos to see how I measure up.


----------



## blsdgwright

also new... sent in my first pic...very excited!


----------



## karissa

blsdgwright said:
			
		

> also new... sent in my first pic...very excited!


Welcome!  Great way to dive in.  I wish you the best!


----------



## ngirly1991

yeah im new and i sent a picture too...im pretty excited to see other pictures than winning lol...nahh but this cemera looks like a real baby it would be a great thing to win!!!!
start already hehe


----------



## thebeginning

when are the entries going to be posted up?


----------



## zaramuni

I want to know when they will be posted too! I'm sure there will be many nice shots!


----------



## ShootHoops

I can't wait!


----------



## pixinymph

where can we see the photos entered?


----------



## uberben

http://www.thephotoforum.com/galler...id=&orderby=title&direction=ASC&cutoffdate=-1


----------

